# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Induction Techniques >  >  Unusual sleep paralysis experience.

## Puffin

I woke up at 12:00 noon today, and was awake for a few hours. At 2:00, I was bored so I decided to try getting into sleep paralysis, even if I wouldn't make it into a dream. After all, I wouldn't be in the right stage of my internal sleep cycle.

I was lying in bed for a good thirty minutes or so, and was very relaxed. I had no ear plugs or sleep mask on. I was fairly tired from the night before. Thirty minutes into the relaxation/nap, I felt something inside me suddenly "flick the switch", and I had that familiar, strong feeling: I knew sleep paralysis was coming. I waited and felt vibrations all inside my stomach, almost as if I were lying on a foot massager. They didn't move up and down, but instead radiated out from a central point. It tickled a lot. I then felt myself floating and moving backwards off my bed, and my right arm begin to straighten out and float up a bit, too.

After fifteen seconds I woke up, ran up and down the stairs a few times from excitement, and settled back down into bed to read a book.

Anyways, what I'm trying to say is that the vibrations were very strange; I'd never experienced them before. Anyone else get them like this?

----------


## Snowboy

Ha that's very funny!  ::lol::  Something like that has happened to me before; I had a very strange dream and then my head experienced very strange, rapid vibrations. It felt something like an electric shock through my head. I doubt this will help, but at least you know you're not the only one who has experienced this!  :wink2:

----------


## tboi3000

I've felt those types of "vibrations" before but it was centered near the back of my neck/head. hah, when I get bored I try to induce sleep paralysis through long lapses of meditation and over a lot of those experiences there are those types of vibrations or irritations like the feeling of quick motion back and forth. haven't experienced the electric shock but I had felt as though I was floating/really light. Sounds kinda like the early stages of a WILD/consciously entering a dream state...but I haven't had any WILDs, I "break out" of sleep paralysis as a habit from when I was younger.

----------

